# Really Old?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What can be the cause of rodents living to be really old? I have two mice who are easily over 2 years old, probably fast approaching 3. They're still in PERFECT health too. All their cage mates have died of old age or mysterious illnesses, but not them. It's like (and I don't mean this in a bad way) they'll never die. Like physically their bodies are running so well they will keep them going for a long time. I mean I know they'll die eventually, but I'm surprised they're still alive and well at this age. Any reasons why? Good genes? Diet?


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

i'd say most liklely a combination of good genes, good diet, and good luck


----------

